# Google- New IBS 'smart pill' monitors digestive conditions - Nursing Times



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New IBS 'smart pill' monitors digestive conditions**Nursing Times*A â€œsmart pillâ€ could be the latest breakthrough in the way *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) is monitored and treated. The new capsule - which could help thousands of sufferers - analyses the activities of the digestive system as it moves through the gut. *...*Gut analysis is the 'key to *Irritable Bowel* treatment'<nobr>Irish Independent</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

